# Datenbankanfrage findet Tabel nicht



## EddyKordo (27. Dez 2012)

Hi 

ich mache auf meiner App eine Datenbankabfrage aber bekommen imme rim Logcat noch such table found

hier is der code wo ich mir die fragen holen möchte kann mir einer helfen 



```
public List<Question> getQuestionSet(){
		List<Question> questionSet = new ArrayList<Question>();
		Cursor c = myDataBase.rawQuery("SELECT * FROM QUESTIONS ", null);
		while (c.moveToNext()){
			//Log.d("QUESTION", "Question Found in DB: " + c.getString(1));
			Question q = new Question();
			q.setQuestion(c.getString(1));
			q.setAnswer(c.getString(2));
			q.setChoice1(c.getString(3));
			q.setChoice2(c.getString(4));
			q.setChoice3(c.getString(5));
			
			questionSet.add(q);
		}
		return questionSet;
	}
```




```
12-27 15:35:43.965: E/AndroidRuntime(21967): FATAL EXCEPTION: main
12-27 15:35:43.965: E/AndroidRuntime(21967): android.database.sqlite.SQLiteException: no such table: QUESTIONS: , while compiling: SELECT * FROM QUESTIONS
12-27 15:35:43.965: E/AndroidRuntime(21967): 	at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteCompiledSql.native_compile(Native Method)
12-27 15:35:43.965: E/AndroidRuntime(21967): 	at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteCompiledSql.<init>(SQLiteCompiledSql.java:68)
12-27 15:35:43.965: E/AndroidRuntime(21967): 	at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteProgram.compileSql(SQLiteProgram.java:143)
12-27 15:35:43.965: E/AndroidRuntime(21967): 	at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteProgram.compileAndbindAllArgs(SQLiteProgram.java:361)
12-27 15:35:43.965: E/AndroidRuntime(21967): 	at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteProgram.<init>(SQLiteProgram.java:127)
12-27 15:35:43.965: E/AndroidRuntime(21967): 	at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteProgram.<init>(SQLiteProgram.java:94)
12-27 15:35:43.965: E/AndroidRuntime(21967): 	at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteQuery.<init>(SQLiteQuery.java:53)
```


----------



## ARadauer (27. Dez 2012)

Mhn schwierig... aber aufgrund meiner jahrelange Erfahrung als Entwickler vermute ich... Die Tabelle gibt es nicht ;-)


----------



## EddyKordo (27. Dez 2012)

Na die tabelle gibt es schon öffne ich db per sqlmanager gibt es dort alles 

also muss die ja irgendwo sich rumtreiben


----------



## OlliL (27. Dez 2012)

Sicher, das du in der richtigen DB mit dem SQLite-Connect gelandet bist?

SELECT * FROM sqlite_master WHERE type='table';

zeigt die die in der DB vorhandenen Tabellen an


----------

